# Gen1 outlander and renegade lift kits



## Doughty&ziptie (Feb 20, 2020)

So I have a busted up gen 1 renegade with 4” atv lift kit and I was woundering with it go on my gen 1 outlander with little to no problems


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not sure if they use the same arms/mounting holes or not... You could probably measure them
and see


----------

